# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Justin Amash Forum >  Help Get Out the Vote for Justin!!

## biles1234

Please help out Justin Amash with his GOTV efforts!!!

Sign up here! Even an hour is a *huge* help!

http://bit.ly/gotv4amash

----------


## Michigan11

So how does this work exactly, making the phone calls? Do you email a list of numbers and are they a list of supporters?

I plan on signing up tomorrow night btw, after I have a schedule of available days/hours, btw!

----------


## MRoCkEd

> So how does this work exactly, making the phone calls? Do you email a list of numbers and are they a list of supporters?
> 
> I plan on signing up tomorrow night btw, after I have a schedule of available days/hours, btw!


I imagine that's what they are doing. You call identified supporters and remind them to vote. I did this for Rand.

----------


## brenden.b

How long will this sign up be available? I'd like to help out this weekend, but not sure when I will be available yet. More details por favor!

Also, this should be posted in the General Politics forum if it already hasn't, and if it has, we need to bump it up!

----------


## Cowlesy

I think there needs to be a wakeup call to people that this election is in the beginning of August and not November.

----------


## biles1234

> I think there needs to be a wakeup call to people that this election is in the beginning of August and not November.


My thoughts exactly. The sheer ignorance of some people on these boards regarding Justin amazes me. Liberty lovers, please help out.

1. This election is very winnable, but *not* in the bag. Amash will need a solid push from supporters in these next 2 weeks to come out on top.
2. Amash is our best chance to get anybody elected in the House. How do people not realize this? If he wins the primary, he is *IN*. MI-3 is a safe Republican seat.

----------


## biles1234

I would suggest posting about helping Justin more often in General Politics. Some people will get annoyed, but it will only be for 12 more days and possibly the most crucial 12 days of this election cycle (outside of Rand's).

I will start a thread. Please help me bump this continuously and stay on the front page. I'll try to get a "sticky" from the mods or a merge with the current Justin thread.

----------


## Michigan11

Bump! Just signed up to make calls. Who is next? Who want's to bring this revolution to D.C.?

----------


## erowe1

> I would suggest posting about helping Justin more often in General Politics. Some people will get annoyed, but it will only be for 12 more days and possibly the most crucial 12 days of this election cycle (outside of Rand's).
> 
> I will start a thread. Please help me bump this continuously and stay on the front page. I'll try to get a "sticky" from the mods or a merge with the current Justin thread.


I agree, post lots of Amash stuff in general forums between now and the primary. I don't think many people will get annoyed. It's frankly to be expected as far as I'm concerned.

----------


## biles1234

To help out with the campaign (even if you are out of the district, you can help from your house by making phone calls!!)

contact amy@justinamash.com

and/or

sign up here:
http://amashforcongress.wufoo.com/fo...v-signup-form/

----------


## Michigan11

Just got done making 50 calls for the event Justin is holding tonight.

I signed up, recieved a call, called Amy back.

Received a list of 50 people to call, and a script, which I made sound more personal as I made more calls. Most were voice mails, but a few supporters, a few "I already voted", but very easy overall.

One hour can really make the difference, it took me maybe 2 hours for this many calls, in between doing other things, but a positive experience overall.

Going to make more calls of course and like business, numbers really do matter in winning

----------


## Michigan11

For the shy people considering weather to sign up for calls or not, no worries....

Most will be voice mails, you can just read a script for. A small number will be older people that have already voted and others are very nice and friendly.

After about a dozen calls, you will feel glad you are taking action to help get our country back, not just talking about it, and of course their volunteer coordinator "Amy" is very nice and friendly.

Love It!

----------


## malkusm

Just signed up....let's get Amash into the House!

----------


## Michigan11

^^^^

Woooooo!

The time to hesitate is through, no time to wallow in the.....

YouTube - Light My Fire - The Doors

----------


## Michigan11

they stack the odds yet we take to the streets....

----------


## malkusm

Bump - please volunteer to call. Dedicated volunteers can push Amash over the edge in this race. Calling is simple and even if you can only make a few calls, your help is appreciated!

----------

